# Hot flashes in a man



## mamacase1 (Sep 24, 2010)

CAN SOMEONE SUGGEST TO ME AN APPROPRIATE ICD9 CODE FOR A MAN THAT IS HAVING HOT FLASHES?


----------



## keke74 (Sep 25, 2010)

I would use dx 782.62. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## mamacase1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks you


----------

